# Bambi killed



## Xlthlx (28 October 2010)

Will the killers of this young deer get as much flack as the alleged shooters of 'The Emperor'?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/8089702/RSPCA-criticised-for-killing-orphaned-deer.html


----------



## applecart14 (28 October 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			Will the killers of this young deer get as much flack as the alleged shooters of 'The Emperor'?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/8089702/RSPCA-criticised-for-killing-orphaned-deer.html

Click to expand...

I watch a lot of 'Wildlife SOS' and Simon Cowell (not THE simon Cowell by the way) and his team would never let a deer live as long as this fawn was in captivity before introducing it back into the wild.  No wonder it was so tame.  If it was too young to be released i.e before it was weaned and therefore it was known at the time of 'rescue' that its chances were extremely limited to none existent then it should have been put down there and then.  Simon constantly repeats that deer do not do well in captivity (even for a couple of days) and deer get extremelly stressed.  You could argue that the deer was too young to fear humans, but it is bred into them that humans are 'danger' so the deer must have been held in captivity most certainly distressed to some extent anway.

Sometimes we have to question the ethics of trying to save wild animals if their state of mind is severly compromised during this process.


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2010)

Well as we're talking about the RSPCA - should be we be suprised


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (28 October 2010)

Poor little mite


----------



## bexwarren24 (28 October 2010)

Typical RSPCA, keep it alive whilst its cute and earning them donations. As soon as its not earning them money anymore then shot it. Same story for their smaller animals so i'm not suprised. Wonder if they used the captive bolt gun on it too. Horrible organisation.


----------



## Alexart (28 October 2010)

I don't know why they put it down? If it was healthy and happy as a tame deer then why not  put it in someones deer park or with someone that wants a pet deer, why try and release a tame animal back into the wild as it's bound to come into contact with humans at some point on this crowded little island, they should have known better - it's just plain ignorance!!!??
I have 4 pet red deer and OK they are not the brightest animals - I'd say one up from a sheep - they do make quite good pets if you have the space and facilities to keep them - I didn't intend to get deer by the way but they came free with some iron age pigs I bought years ago - I think the guy saw me coming!! - sigh!!
Here's my little red stag - now nutless I hasten to add as I don't want anymore - destroying the sprinkler!!


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2010)

Just lovely Alex


----------



## Fantasy_World (28 October 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			Will the killers of this young deer get as much flack as the alleged shooters of 'The Emperor'?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/8089702/RSPCA-criticised-for-killing-orphaned-deer.html

Click to expand...

In my opinion they should! Why raise the deer then kill it? There were other ways to keep this deer, and not necessarily release it into the wild. If it was indeed tame then why not capture it and find a new home in a park/sanctuary as someone has said. It is just another example of why 'us' humans really are the barstewards. As long as something is of use to us then we keep it. When it is no longer of use then dump or get rid. 
If the RSPCA had this view then why rescue the damned thing in the first place? Why not pts to sleep when the mother had the accident? Why keep it alive, stress the poor mite then release, recapture and then kill it. I really do have to question the motives of some people, but then again they are human so what can we expect


----------



## snaptie (28 October 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			Will the killers of this young deer get as much flack as the alleged shooters of 'The Emperor'?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/8089702/RSPCA-criticised-for-killing-orphaned-deer.html

Click to expand...

Same to my mind, both egos and users. The thing is if the media picks it up, isn't it?


----------



## bryngelenponies (29 October 2010)

amymay said:



			Well as we're talking about the RSPCA - should be we be suprised

Click to expand...

Agree with this entirely ^^^^


----------



## lizzie_liz (29 October 2010)

I can't believe people think deer should be kept as pets. 
The country is over run by deer hence the culling of 300,000 deer a year. The best thing the RSPCA should have done was put the deer down when it was found. Some of these so called wildlife rescue centres can do more harm than good as there are a number of species which cannot be released back into the wild such as grey squirrels and some deer species who have been rescued due to injury. Consequently there are so called wildlife centres full of once wild animals stuck in captivity. I believe if an injured anim is found and due to the law cannot be put back into the wild it should be put down.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (29 October 2010)

This happened locally, and I was really saddened to hear about it.

This deer was raised just a couple of miles away from Reaseheath Agricultural College, which now has zoo status, and has their own tame red deer which was in a similar position to Bambi. 
The deer is absolutely fine.

I am sure the college, or their staff, could have helped find a suitable home for bambi...


----------



## Over2You (29 October 2010)

lizzie_liz said:



			I can't believe people think deer should be kept as pets. 
The country is over run by deer hence the culling of 300,000 deer a year. The best thing the RSPCA should have done was put the deer down when it was found. Some of these so called wildlife rescue centres can do more harm than good as there are a number of species which cannot be released back into the wild such as grey squirrels and some deer species who have been rescued due to injury. Consequently there are so called wildlife centres full of once wild animals stuck in captivity. I believe if an injured anim is found and due to the law cannot be put back into the wild it should be put down.
		
Click to expand...

The country is over run by humans. Relentlessly concreting over greenbelt countryside, then scratching heads when there is flooding. Depleting natural resources at a break neck speed. Culling masses of wildlife when they dare encroach on our habitats. Don't see anything being done about that. 

I can get my head around killing sick/elderly deer, but for the RSPCA to kill a perfectly healthy animal when it was their own damned fault he got as tame, is beyond reproach. There would have been plenty places that could have taken him in. Shame on them!! I have seen quite a few episodes of Wildlife SOS where they have successfully rehabilitated deer and released them back into the wild. It CAN be done.

Alex, thank you for proving that deer can be excellent pets. LOVE your photo.


----------



## lizzie_liz (29 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			The country is over run by humans. Relentlessly concreting over greenbelt countryside, then scratching heads when there is flooding. Depleting natural resources at a break neck speed. Culling masses of wildlife when they dare encroach on our habitats. Don't see anything being done about that. 

I can get my head around killing sick/elderly deer, but for the RSPCA to kill a perfectly healthy animal when it was their own damned fault he got as tame, is beyond reproach. There would have been plenty places that could have taken him in. Shame on them!! I have seen quite a few episodes of Wildlife SOS where they have successfully rehabilitated deer and released them back into the wild. It CAN be done.

Alex, thank you for proving that deer can be excellent pets. LOVE your photo. 

Click to expand...

I KNOW we have too many humans on this planet which is one reason why I hate this countries benefits system which currently encourages people to have children. Another reason why I dont believe in IVF treatment. The world is in a mess because of humans

Just because something can be done, doesnt mean it should be done. The simple fact is we need to reduce the human population but the politicians wont deal with that. The public need to be correctly educated into countryside management. 

In 2008 there were 74,000 reported incidents of collisions between deers and cars, if numbers are not controlled this will increase, posing a greater risk to car drivers on the road. 

The number of deer also threatens the successful regeneration of our native woodlands and the ground vegetation found within forests as a result of them being browsers. This reduces the available habitat for other species and threatening the survival of many of britains native plants, birds, invertebrates and could potentially result in the extinction of the capercaillie once more.


----------



## Xlthlx (29 October 2010)

lizzie_liz said:



			In 2008 there were 74,000 reported incidents of collisions between deers and cars, if numbers are not controlled this will increase, posing a greater risk to car drivers on the road.
		
Click to expand...

and hence killing two birds with one stone, surely?


----------



## lizzie_liz (29 October 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			and hence killing two birds with one stone, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes but we all know how selfish the human race are, if deer accidents increase people will be complaining and wanting their numbers reduced. You just can't win.


----------



## EAST KENT (30 October 2010)

lizzie_liz said:



			Well yes but we all know how selfish the human race are, if deer accidents increase people will be complaining and wanting their numbers reduced. You just can't win.
		
Click to expand...

The RSPCA at it`s best! How about an "open season " on humes then?That could reduce the population a bit.


----------



## noodle_ (30 October 2010)

Alexart said:



			I don't know why they put it down? If it was healthy and happy as a tame deer then why not  put it in someones deer park or with someone that wants a pet deer, why try and release a tame animal back into the wild as it's bound to come into contact with humans at some point on this crowded little island, they should have known better - it's just plain ignorance!!!??
I have 4 pet red deer and OK they are not the brightest animals - I'd say one up from a sheep - they do make quite good pets if you have the space and facilities to keep them - I didn't intend to get deer by the way but they came free with some iron age pigs I bought years ago - I think the guy saw me coming!! - sigh!!
Here's my little red stag - now nutless I hasten to add as I don't want anymore - destroying the sprinkler!!





Click to expand...


awww  thats so sweet!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			The RSPCA at it`s best! How about an "open season " on humes then?That could reduce the population a bit.

Click to expand...

E_K,

that's been tried,  on numerous occasions and it's never worked yet.  Think WWII,  Hitler, Vietnam,  Cambodia and more recently Iraq!!

Back to Bambi.  Keeping wild animals as pets doesn't work.  The closest that you'll get to it,  is the system that Alexart has.  Male deer,  of whatever breed,  kept entire WILL be very dangerous,  if they've been reared on a bottle.  Many have been killed by tame Red stags.  They will have no respect for humans,  and in truth,  can you blame them?  

In my youth,  I had a near countless string of wild creatures,  as "pets".  The list include fox and badger cubs,  a variety of hawks,  owls and buzzards.  Two Roe kids and a Fallow fawn,  along with leverets,  baby wild rabbits,  jackdaws,  carrion crows and magpies.  

Every single one of them ended in disaster!!  

Three years ago,  I found a new born Roe kid dodging cars on a major A road.  I grabbed "him",  and should have put him down,  there and then.  He was THE most beautiful little thing,  and I heartily wish that I had..  

Wild animals do not make domestic pets.  It's that simple.  Even if the creature is reared,  it will have little fear of humans,  its main threat to life,  and for the RSPCA to not realise this,  is rank stupidity.  Releasing hand reared wild creatures,  back into their former environment,  is a recipe for disaster.

Alec.


----------



## lannerch (30 October 2010)

Wild animals hand reared can certainly be kept sucessfully as semipets outside though, yes they will never be as tame as domestic animals but can be happy,  particularly suitable with other semi wild ones of its own e.g at reaseheath which was local.

My neighbours used to have a pet fox in their garden, again handreared it was never tame like a dog would be but you could stroke it, it had run of their large garden and could have escaped but didn't.

I have also known a deer that came and went on a local farm that was semi wild but yes it was a female, it came to call to be fed you could stroke it, it could wander anywhere including into the surrounding woods but it always was only so far.

Agree the rspca must have been out of their minds to try and release it in the wild does not show much intelligence does it.

And wild animals do not make pets in the sense we all have pets however if handreared etc they can live with humans quite hapily as long as it is on their terms.


----------



## competitiondiva (3 November 2010)

Over2You said:



			And maybe this is why they tried in the first place!  These centres day in day out raise orphanced young and the vast majority if not all are successfully rehabilitated into the wild, those that imprint too much cannot be released but the rspca does not believe in keeping wild animals in captivity, they do not support zoos etc so what choice do they have but to euthanase.  

Is it fair instead to euthanase all orphaned wildlife instead of rearing it, on the chance that they may imprint when as said the vast majority don't due to the skills and techniques used at these centres to limit the chance of it happening.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## henryhorn (3 November 2010)

That was totally unjustified by the RSPCA, the deer could easily survive in a managed deer herd of which there are many. I've never heard of a castrated one but I bet it could be done. 
What about places where they have tame deer, it could have gone there too. 
We had a tame deer in our herd called Juniper, she'd been raised as an orphan and loved people yet lived hapily with a herd. 
Yet another reason why I walked past the collection in Sainsbury the other day, only to return to explain to the people exactly why I will never give another penny to that organisation. When they allowed sheep and calves to drown in liquid mud during foot and mouth due to their own lack of brains, I vowed to not support them again. 
Poor deer, what a sad end.


----------



## bexwarren24 (4 November 2010)

henryhorn said:



			That was totally unjustified by the RSPCA, the deer could easily survive in a managed deer herd of which there are many. I've never heard of a castrated one but I bet it could be done. 
What about places where they have tame deer, it could have gone there too. 
We had a tame deer in our herd called Juniper, she'd been raised as an orphan and loved people yet lived hapily with a herd. 
Yet another reason why I walked past the collection in Sainsbury the other day, only to return to explain to the people exactly why I will never give another penny to that organisation. When they allowed sheep and calves to drown in liquid mud during foot and mouth due to their own lack of brains, I vowed to not support them again. 
Poor deer, what a sad end.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I had te balls to explain to the tin shakers why I walk past there pots in disgust but I always feel sorry for the little old ladies shaking the tins who have been brain washed into believing they are raising money for a worth while cause.


----------



## competitiondiva (4 November 2010)

bexwarren24 said:



			Wish I had te balls to explain to the tin shakers why I walk past there pots in disgust but I always feel sorry for the little old ladies shaking the tins who have been brain washed into believing they are raising money for a worth while cause.
		
Click to expand...

So saving the hundreds and thousands of animals that they do manage to save isn't worthwhile????  

Yes there are bad decisions, yes there are dodgy policies, what large organisation doesn't have these???  But the whole thing about the rspca is that they mean well, yes the outcome of this deer is not what they would have chosen but hindsight is a wonderful thing, it's a pitty we don't all have crystal balls!  But to just slate the rspca on the things they have failed on is very short sighted, what about all the animals they do manage to save each year??  Who else operates a 24/7 no fee call out for injured animals nationally??  Who else would take large cases like the JG case? My point being instead of people slating them and bringing the charity down, maybe they should write to the head office and notify them of where they are failing, so that the charity can start to address those areas.  By spreading bad publicity all you are doing is limiting what the charity maybe able to do in the future........


----------



## bexwarren24 (4 November 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			So saving the hundreds and thousands of animals that they do manage to save isn't worthwhile????  

Yes there are bad decisions, yes there are dodgy policies, what large organisation doesn't have these???  But the whole thing about the rspca is that they mean well, yes the outcome of this deer is not what they would have chosen but hindsight is a wonderful thing, it's a pitty we don't all have crystal balls!  But to just slate the rspca on the things they have failed on is very short sighted, what about all the animals they do manage to save each year??  Who else operates a 24/7 no fee call out for injured animals nationally??  Who else would take large cases like the JG case? My point being instead of people slating them and bringing the charity down, maybe they should write to the head office and notify them of where they are failing, so that the charity can start to address those areas.  By spreading bad publicity all you are doing is limiting what the charity maybe able to do in the future........
		
Click to expand...

The money would be better off going to an organisation that actually cares for the animals yes. Not one that keeps their chief execs in more money than the PM earns and luxury head offices that only some of us can dream of. If they wanted to save more aniamls (and lets be honest they arent even taking in strays anymore) then they can sell their posh new office blokes, cash in some of their multi-million pound investment portfolios, cut the pay of the top dogs and their amazing pension packages. So yes, they save a few animals but I bet if the money was given to another similar organisation alot more would have been saved.

I would expect a large commercial organisation to have "dodgy polocies" yes but not a charity. One that decieves ppl into parting with their hard earned money by means of clever marketing campaigns.

A 24/7 call out system? I have rang them on numerous occasions and not once have they come out to help an injured animal and this is a commen thing among alot of people i have talked to.

As for taking on the big cases, I know someone who worked with them to write the animal welfare act and trust me they didnt want anyone else to have the job of prosecutting people. They wanted that all for themselves so they can reap the benefits.

I dont doubt that the ppl who work for these organisations have the best intentions at heart but the ppl at the top are motivated purely by greed.


----------



## Over2You (4 November 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			So saving the hundreds and thousands of animals that they do manage to save isn't worthwhile????  

Yes there are bad decisions, yes there are dodgy policies, what large organisation doesn't have these???  But the whole thing about the rspca is that they mean well, yes the outcome of this deer is not what they would have chosen but hindsight is a wonderful thing, it's a pitty we don't all have crystal balls!  But to just slate the rspca on the things they have failed on is very short sighted, what about all the animals they do manage to save each year??  Who else operates a 24/7 no fee call out for injured animals nationally??  Who else would take large cases like the JG case? My point being instead of people slating them and bringing the charity down, maybe they should write to the head office and notify them of where they are failing, so that the charity can start to address those areas.  By spreading bad publicity all you are doing is limiting what the charity maybe able to do in the future........
		
Click to expand...

If they don't know of the websites, Facebook groups, countless forum threads, not to mention the numerous letters/e-mails that have been sent their way, then they must be on a completely different planet. However, they are fully aware of what others think of them. They will remove comments from their Facebook page if they dare to question their policies and actions of inspectors. Last year, they killed more than 60,000 animals (many of which were healthy), yet, over the course of four years, they received something like £465,3500,00 in donations and investments. Their average annual income is £110m. They ruthlessly take away old folks pets without offering to have someone help them (something the Australian RSPCA seem to do).  Then there  was the woman who was pretty much told she would have to rescue her dog (who had gotten  stuck under a collapsed barn) herself. They weren't interested. They were contacted by a witness of that Yorkshire horse shooting (the one involving the police), but refused to do anything. The German Shepard dogs they callously killed WITHOUT even contacting any of the rescue organisations. They totally mishandled the removal of ponies from Cumbria moorland which resulted in the DEATH of the animals owner. A poster on H&H said she had contacted them regarding a field of horses in poor condition and nothing was done. Here is an Trevor MacDonald fronted ITN expose on  RSPCA 'monitored' farms: http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=6549494456789987301#  The main RSPCA segment starts about ten minutes into the video. The RSPCA claim to promote a number of freedoms on its endorsed farms. Freedom from hunger and thirst, discomfort, pain, injury, disease, fear and distress. But as you will clearly see, the animals weren't getting any of those things. How can the RSPCA possibly put its name on such food when it only has ten inspectors to monitor about 2500 farms. They say they cannot possibly monitor the farms all the time, but they continue to lie to the public by saying the meat has been given a high standard of life before slaughter. Then, to further their hypocrisy, some RSPCA director goes on the BBC's Watchdog show saying intensive farming is a necessity!! Take a look at this: http://rspcainjustice.blogspot.com/ How anyone can support such a 'charity' is well and truly beyond me.


----------



## Amymay (4 November 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			So saving the hundreds and thousands of animals that they do manage to save isn't worthwhile????  

Yes there are bad decisions, yes there are dodgy policies, what large organisation doesn't have these???  But the whole thing about the rspca is that they mean well, yes the outcome of this deer is not what they would have chosen but hindsight is a wonderful thing, it's a pitty we don't all have crystal balls!  But to just slate the rspca on the things they have failed on is very short sighted, what about all the animals they do manage to save each year??  Who else operates a 24/7 no fee call out for injured animals nationally??  Who else would take large cases like the JG case? My point being instead of people slating them and bringing the charity down, maybe they should write to the head office and notify them of where they are failing, so that the charity can start to address those areas.  By spreading bad publicity all you are doing is limiting what the charity maybe able to do in the future........
		
Click to expand...

CD they don't have a 24/7 call out service.  And will actually only ocassionally come out to an injured animal - and never a wild one.  The only reason why they were involved in the JG case is because of the initial intervention of other welfare organisations.  They certainly had not shown an ounce of concern prior to that - despite being contacted many, many times.

As for limiting what the charity can do in future - it limits itself, by choice.

They are a disgrace.


----------



## Over2You (4 November 2010)

More lies!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umFZoCGrdPw I have known for many years the RSPCA has no jurisdiction north-of-the-border, but not everyone does. I often have to correct people when they refer to the RSPCA, but meaning the Scottish SPCA. Pay close attention to the RSPCA statement at 1.56. It says it goes to great lengths to ensure its adverts are not shown in Scotland. Yeah right!! They are on many of the national channels. I have also seen RSPCA greeting cards in Scottish shops. There are NO disclaimers telling people that Scottish animals won't see a penny of the card sales. 

Horrid organization!!


----------



## competitiondiva (5 November 2010)

amymay said:



			CD they don't have a 24/7 call out service.  And will actually only ocassionally come out to an injured animal - and never a wild one.  The only reason why they were involved in the JG case is because of the initial intervention of other welfare organisations.  They certainly had not shown an ounce of concern prior to that - despite being contacted many, many times.

As for limiting what the charity can do in future - it limits itself, by choice.

They are a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Please know what you are talking about before making such statements, I realise that some people may have felt let down on some call or another, but instead of it being because they don't care it is actual because they couldn't as opposed to wouldn't, this organisation is a charity with relatively few field officers dealing with thousands of jobs, to blanket say there is no 24/7 cover and that no wildlife is ever collected is seriously inaccurate:

http://www.rspca.org.uk/in-action/aboutus/whatwedo/rescue

135,295 animals rescued in 2009 and I can guarantee you that the vast majority of that figure is in actual fact wildlife!!  I could list thousands of stories of wildlife rescued just browse through the rspca website or look at your local newspaper website for past stories!

With regard to the JG case I don't know as any of you don't what the circumstances were before the removal etc, but often the law restricts what can and can't be done,  as far as the payment of boarding and bringing the case is concerned the rspca were severely out of pocket in bringing the prosecution, costing them millions.  No other charity brings prosecutions they all pass cases onto the rspca to do this, not from any legal point of view but from a training and financial point.  the CPS or animal health/trading standards office would never have paid for the boarding of 100 plus horses!  The horses would have likely been sold under court order through sales rings and likely straight back into the hands that once hurt them!

With regard to income and expenditure here is the link for all to see what it costs to run an animal charity this large:  http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...steredCharityNumber=219099&SubsidiaryNumber=0
£129,251,000  income BUT: £119,339,000  expenditure!!  Vet bills for injured/sick animals are not cheap not to mention boarding and cases!!

With regard to head offices and large wages at the top, whilst I would agree with you that the money should be spent more at the front end of things, if you take it in comparison with other large charities the figures are pretty similar %'s!  

Now with regard to those animals euthanased, yes we all like to think about say the dogs trust who never put a healthy animal to sleep etc, now how happy would an aggressive dog be living in a kennel for life??  Or what happens to all those strays that are found that other charities including the rspca have no room for???  Are domestic rabbits, ferrets, parrots, etc etc supposed to roam the streets???  Cat abandonments are at an all time high, where are they all supposed to go when every shelter/establishment is full??

And finally with regard to other cases such as this original story, policies, etc etc, as has been proven on here often, everyone has their own opinion of right and wrong, one organisation is never going to live up to everyones version of what is right.  Even in this thread alone there have been varying opinions about what should and should't happen to injured/orphaned wildlife.  Which is why the rspca stick to being non 'speciesist', working within the law and always ensuring the welfare of the animal is maintained.

I also realise that the rspca is like marmite, you either love em or hate em!!!  I'm not trying to sway anyone one way or another, either their policies you agree with or you don't I just wanted to point out a few inaccuries raised in this thread and put the counter arguement out there.


----------



## Amymay (5 November 2010)

Please know what you are talking about before making such statements
		
Click to expand...

Why do you assume I don't know what I'm talking about?




			With regard to the JG case I don't know as any of you don't what the circumstances were before the removal etc
		
Click to expand...

Oh, but I do.


----------



## trewq (5 November 2010)

The RSPCA have a terrible reputation, and deservedly so. 

They stand drinking tea and chatting, at horse sales, in front of malnourished and ill ponies and horses.

They regularly fail to act on neglect cases, the JG case being a prime example. How many times did they ignore calls from the public, before they finally acted? Those corpses didn't appear overnight, and those horses didn't starve overnight. Local people were reporting JG for months and months before any action was taken.

Yet they spend millions on PR campaigns, and new headquarters. Nice.


----------



## bexwarren24 (8 November 2010)

Competition Diva I dont know how you can comment on what we do and dont know about the organisation as I have previously said I know someone that works at the top with them. I used to think they were a great organisation but I have taken time to look into the facts and have seen a totally different side.

Ironically this was in the paper at the weekend http://www.sundaymercury.net/news/m...spca-s-treatment-of-stray-dog-66331-27614137/ which seems consitant with stories I have heard.

I looked at the income and expenditure chart and have to say it really does mean nothing. Yes, they may spend most of the money they are given but there is no break down as to what on. I have previously looked for this information but they do not openly publish it. Hmm, wonder why. As someone with a finance back-ground what I do see shows wealth in the form of many assets which could be traded in IF they wanted to release more funds.

Agree that animals living in kennels for life may not be a nice one but what about the ones that only last a week in their care as they feel they will not be easily re-homed. It seems particuar breeds are write-offs before they are even assessed. There are organisations/charities out there that despite stretched resources would never turn away a sick/homeless animal.


----------



## Ranyhyn (8 November 2010)

Just another knee jerk reaction from them again.

TBH all the good work they do do (tee hee do do ) should NOT eclipse cases which are handled wrongly.  They should be highlighted and dealt with so the same failings aren't made again.


----------



## Alexart (8 November 2010)

The thing is they only take on the big cases that will get them loads of publicity, they fork out huge sums of money on top lawyers to win them - all for publicity to make more money!  They would have far more officers on the ground, money for basic equipment and facilities if they stopped paying managers and chief execs 6 figure salaries, huuuge fancy offices, and the fortune they must spend on TV advertising and put money where it was actually needed.

We had some animal hoarders locally that had 150 cats in 2 caravans, along with many other animals - they were on benefits and didn't believe in euthanasia so would rather an animal die horribly and 'naturally' than the vet do it!!  The animals were living in their own filth had terrible respiratory infections/fleas you name it, and yet many members of the public reported them - the vets did too, even the council had been dragged in because the filth was drawing vast herds of rats - the RSPCA wouldn't do anything as the hoarders were good friends with an inspector who went to the same church group!!!!!  They moved on with all their poor animals and are now up in scotland somewhere doing the same thing!!  
The RSPCA are useless and I for one won't support them!

Yes hand reared animals can be successfully released back into the wild - but it depends on if those that have hand reared them have had the proper training and don't humanise baby animals - not easy to do as they are so cute and fluffy! - but it can be done if done properly, which by now you would have thought they would have realised!!  
I think this little deer could have been released somewhere like a deer park where it is enclosed to some extent but is still kept away from the public!  They don't make good pets really unless you know what you are doing - the stags as someone mentioned earlier can be very dangerous - more people are killed by captive red stags than any other domestic animal, and roe bucks can be very aggressive too and will often look for a fight, I've had to deal with one of those and they can do some serious damage for something so small, they jump at head height at full tilt with very sharp pointy antlers aimed at your face and they have VERY good aim!! 
My red stag had his nuts off as he was starting to get bolshy at 3yrs old, and he was constantly 'wearing' half the farm every morning - they like to swipe their antlers through things as a form of territory marking - the last straw came when we saw a large black 50 foot long shiny comet race past the kitchen window with 10 horses freaking everywhere!! - Moo our stag had found a big black plastic haylage bale wrap and had obviously been playing with it - you try getting a 20 stone deer to stand still while you untangle it - took me 3 days and an awful lot of sheep mix to get the little bugger to stand still long enough to get it all off, I got plenty of jabs and kicks in the process!!! - he did it again the following week when he found a huuuge ball of very old buried baler twine, he had his nuts off the next day - which I have to say trying to get a needle in a stags jugular is also not a pastime I'd recommend - neither will our vet!!!!!   He is now a very nice boy - much to the girls dismay!!! 
Ours have access to 12 acres with 6 ft fencing, and go where they please, they do things on their own terms and can be a pain when in season - the hinds blow spit bubbles and wipe them all over anyone who is about and cling to you like glue - very embarrassing if you happen to have visitors or people to view horses to have explain 20 stone of dribbling deer stuck to their shoulder!!  They also some times throw wobblies if they don't get their own way and will box, bite and kick - nice!!!! - not a pet for the faint hearted, but there are mad people like me who will take them on - so why the RSPCA didn't bother to make a few phone calls for the little roe I don't know!!!


----------



## Tinypony (8 November 2010)

Over2You said:



			A poster on H&H said she had contacted them regarding a field of horses in poor condition and nothing was done.
		
Click to expand...

Update on the field of horses, still nothing is being done.  For at least 10 years horses and ponies have suffered in that field, and still here we go into winter and they are still there.  Interesting how quick they were to join the thread in question, then not another post from them after I asked them about that field.  It's not over though, we're going to be on the case this winter, even if we need to get Mr Harris involved!


----------



## competitiondiva (8 November 2010)

bexwarren24 said:



			Competition Diva I dont know how you can comment on what we do and dont know about the organisation as I have previously said I know someone that works at the top with them. I used to think they were a great organisation but I have taken time to look into the facts and have seen a totally different side.
		
Click to expand...

My comment about knowing what you are talking about was in reference to the poster of a comment saying that there was no 24/7 callout service and that an officer seldom came out to an animal and never a wild one.  Which in saying these things made me doubt the knowledge of that person....


----------



## Amymay (9 November 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			My comment about knowing what you are talking about was in reference to the poster of a comment saying that there was no 24/7 callout service and that an officer seldom came out to an animal and never a wild one.  Which in saying these things made me doubt the knowledge of that person....
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that would be me then.

My direct experience of this organisation is that all of the above are true.

Clearly, CD, your experiences are different - which is just fantastic.


----------



## Over2You (9 November 2010)

Tinypony said:



			Update on the field of horses, still nothing is being done.  For at least 10 years horses and ponies have suffered in that field, and still here we go into winter and they are still there.  Interesting how quick they were to join the thread in question, then not another post from them after I asked them about that field.  It's not over though, we're going to be on the case this winter, even if we need to get Mr Harris involved!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting. At least you're going to take some action this year. Be as detailed as possible and  take pictures and/or a video. Send your report of what has been happening (or rather not in this case) to a newspaper or TV news. Maybe then something will be done. You're right, it is funny how they can shy away from anything that might incriminate them for being liars,  bungling incompetents and thieves. As I said before they will remove ALL non-complementary posts from their  Facebook group. They will even block the users who leave them. Says it all really. Also, do you know who the horses and ponies belong to? Is it a dealer, breeder or private owner? Has there been any evidence of animals actually dying? If you know those things, you should stand in good stead of being noticed.


----------

